# Barbecue?



## donald

Was just curious if anybody is into the Barbie now that the weather is nice!?(this is one of the best things about spring imo lol)
And if anybody would share methods or procedures on how you like to cook certain things.
I am still a novice but want to get into more serious barbecuing and my dad also happened to buy a smoker and he is trying out several things(ribs/steak ect)we smoked the turkey last wknd and man it was good!
I am also in the market to buy one and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions?I have a older hand me down,was thinking maybe Costco might be the best place?
We have a cooking thread and I thought maybe as it is summer we need this thread!?all things about Barbie welcomerecipes ect
any meat eater's out there lol


----------



## m3s

I worked with a guy who was doing competitions in the States (where bbq is not the same as a cookout) He always says it doesn't matter how much you spend on the BBQ, it's all about being patient and cooking long/low/slow etc. When deployed he would get whatever 2nd hand BBQ or barrel he could find, then spend all day smoking the best pulled pork or ribs you ever had. I have a Weber BBQ and like it.. cheap and basic but does the job. I wish I had the patience to actually bbq ribs or pulled pork, but I love to grill with charcoal pretty much all year round. Some simple things I do for steak is to let it warm up to room temp before grilling, and wrap them in foil afterwards for 5-10 mins. I like to grill veggies in foil as well, and I recently learned you can grill eggs with the leftover coals. Makes for smokey flavoured "hard-boiled" eggs for lunch or snack.


----------



## Cal

I clicked on the link hoping you were inviting us over for some food... :biggrin:


----------



## indexxx

Read this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Charred-Scruffed-Adam-Perry-Lang/dp/1579654657


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Happens I made barbecue chicken today, for the first time in years. What a coincidence. Tried out a new crock pot, made crock pot barbecue chicken, home made cole slaw, red beans and rice, and a Molson. It was good.


----------



## birdman

While expensive, I think Weber is your best bet. My second choice would be a Broil King. I have had lots of barbecues over the years and the cheaper ones just don't last or do as good a job as the ones I mentioned. Managed to pick up a 1 yr old Weber Genesis that had only been used a couple of times for $300.00 and I think they are over $1,000. new. It belonged to his father in law and was in storage and when I negotiated for it he asked "is it a good Barbecue?


----------



## donald

I am looking at the kirkland barbie from costco(stainless steel)I think this is a mid range one?anyone own one?
Cal if you lived in wpg i would invite you over,but you might have to barbecue your own lol jk
Thanks for the link indexxx
I have been watching some of these you-tube tutorials and man can a guy get dizzy(esp with regards to using a smoker)but mouth watering!
there are more condiments with smoking ribs than i realized(rubs/mustard/honey ect)I am not that advanced still learning to do steaks ect
It amazes me what one can do though.
Rusty you ever have beer can chicken?i have it's pretty good


----------



## wendi1

For a starter grill, I like a charcoal hibachi.

It is cheap, and provides most of what you barbeque for - a grill surface that will do skewers, hamburgers, sausages and the like. As a step up, I recommend the Weber charcoal bbq - I would not waste money on propane or NG.

Beer can chicken is awesome, but there is nothing like lightly smoked pork of whatever type. The important thing is patience - waiting until the charcoal is ashed over, and making sure the meat is cooked through (get a digital themometer if you don't have one already).

Have a great time - the important thing is to have fun! And avoid food poisoning...


----------



## carverman

wendi1 said:


> For a starter grill, I like a charcoal hibachi.
> 
> It is cheap, and provides most of what you barbeque for - a grill surface that will do skewers, hamburgers, sausages and the like. As a step up, I recommend the Weber charcoal bbq - *I would not waste money on propane or NG.
> *


I have had propane bbqs for many years and what I found out is that the cheap ones just don't last that long, besides getting really greasy and requiring clean out inside, which requires removal of the H style stainless steel burner, there are a couple of items that seemed to be designed to fail or burnout over time.
(Some models use ceramic coated cast burners.. and ceramic coated meat grills, that is the models one should be looking for as they last and last. )

If you are planning to do a lot of rotisserie bbq, get the models with the separate rotisserie back burner. This allows gentle heat from the back as the roast rotates on the electric rotisserie. 
1. The stainless steel burner..most do not last beyond 3 seasons of bbq, requiring an expensive purchase and unless you get the real part number from the owner manual, the ones sold in the
big box stores (CTC etc) do not fit exactly the same way as the original one. The flex tubes extending down to the gas jets are a pain to fit and sometimes just a wee bit short as well.
2. The piezo flame starter seems to quit after 1 or two seasons requiring either a replacement or just using a dollar store long neck lighter.
3. The cheaper ones use chrome plated meat grills..those are very hard to clean because they get carbonized and rust after time, requiring replacement...again. 

The rotisserie attachment (motor/ss rod/holder) which are really necessary for a good bbq roast or chicken require some dexterity in using. 
Adding extra ceramic "charcoal" briquettes or lava rock to the burner plate helps spread the heat.

*Wendi1:* I have a friend that after using a charcoal bbq for years, got a propane one for convenience..but after about 5 years of using it..gave it away and bought another charcoal bbq.
She said steaks just don't taste as good done on propane bbq as with a slow cooked charcoal one...you have to be patience and wait for the charcoal to cool a bit and turn to ash to
get that flavour..and that takes some experience and a lot of patience..while you are waiting for the right time to throw on those T-bone steaks.


----------



## brad

So are you talking barbecue (slow cooking on a low fire with lots of smoke) or grilling? It seems most people north of the Mason-Dixon line refer to grilling and grills as barbecuing and barbecues, whereas "barbecue" has a very different meaning in the South. If your meat takes less than 4 or 5 hours to cook, you're grilling. ;-)


----------



## wendi1

Yes, propane is quick and convenient, but I already have a stove in my kitchen...

For grilling, the hibachi is fine, but for smoking and real bbq, you need a lid. 

I hardly ever put a steak on a grill - skewers are more my thing (you can dress them up with all kinds of lovely marinades) - and I hate doing the short-order thing - everyone wants their steak a different way. Also, don't forget veggies. Zuchinni, eggplant, onions, peppers, fennel, even squash rings come up very nicely on a grill. brushed with EVOO.

My hubby made pork ribs last weekend - mmm.


----------



## Spudd

carverman said:


> I have had propane bbqs for many years and what I found out is that the cheap ones just don't last that long, besides getting really greasy and requiring clean out inside, which requires removal of the H style stainless steel burner, there are a couple of items that seemed to be designed to fail or burnout over time.
> (Some models use ceramic coated cast burners.. and ceramic coated meat grills, that is the models one should be looking for as they last and last. )


We bought our propane BBQ in 2001 when we bought our first house, and it's still going strong. We have never cleaned it out or removed the burner. Our actual grill (the metal thing you put the food on) is starting to go, and we may need to replace it soon. Still, considering I'm sure we bought one of the cheapest Canadian Tire models available, it's a pretty good track record. We always kept it covered when not in use, which may have contributed to its longevity.


----------



## carverman

brad said:


> So are you talking barbecue (slow cooking on a low fire with lots of smoke) or grilling? It seems most people north of the Mason-Dixon line refer to grilling and grills as barbecuing and barbecues, whereas "barbecue" has a very different meaning in the South. If your meat takes less than 4 or 5 hours to cook, you're grilling. ;-)


Yes, it's funny how the terms get confused above the M-D line...and some southern terms such as a "pig pickin'. 

Nortel years ago, had a big operation in Raleigh NC, and went I went down on company business, for a few days, the "good ole boys there at Nortel " invited me to a pig pickin'...at first I didn't know what that meant..and envisioned myself running through a pig pen covered in mud and other nasty stuff to catch a pig. Down there they had these contests where they would grease pigs and then for fun try and catch them..however thankfully...this was a barbecue and you could make a "pulled pork" sandwich once it was cooked.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_pickin'


----------



## carverman

Spudd said:


> We bought our propane BBQ in 2001 when we bought our first house, and it's still going strong. We have never cleaned it out or removed the burner. Our actual grill (the metal thing you put the food on) is starting to go, and we may need to replace it soon. Still, considering I'm sure we bought one of the cheapest Canadian Tire models available, it's a pretty good track record. We always kept it covered when not in use, which may have contributed to its longevity.


I suppose it depends on how much you use it too. If you only fire up once in a blue moon, they could last forever.:biggrin:


----------



## Eder

Adding a foil pouch containing soaked wood chips can make a propane grill more useful especially when grilling veggies. 
One of our fav meals though is grilling pizza on a cast iron pan heated up on the grill to as hot as it gets...thin crust to die for!


----------



## Eclectic12

brad said:


> So are you talking barbecue (slow cooking on a low fire with lots of smoke) or grilling?
> 
> It seems most people north of the Mason-Dixon line refer to grilling and grills as barbecuing and barbecues, whereas "barbecue" has a very different meaning in the South.
> 
> If your meat takes less than 4 or 5 hours to cook, you're grilling. ;-)


Interesting ... this differs a bit from what the guy from Wilmington NC said. For him, Canadians in particular use BBQ as a verb whereas for where he is from, it's a noun.

BBQ is what you eat in NC, not what you do.
He posted a picture on facebook of a Canadian friend having his first plate of BBQ in NC.


[Though the timing and temperature also come into play.]


Cheers


----------



## Addy

Cal said:


> I clicked on the link hoping you were inviting us over for some food... :biggrin:


Same here!


----------



## brad

Eder said:


> One of our fav meals though is grilling pizza on a cast iron pan heated up on the grill to as hot as it gets...thin crust to die for!


Actually you can cook thin-crust pizza directly on the grill, no pan needed! I do this all the time in summer -- if you throw a rolled-out pizza dough on the grill it puffs up like a pita bread and cooks in about 3 minutes. Flip it over and cook for one minute more on the other side, and then take off the grill and put the toppings on -- I usually use cold/cool toppings on these grilled pizzas; my favourite is a mix of shredded zucchini marinated in lemon juice, roasted red peppers marinated in olive oil and a little balsamic vinegar, shaved Parmesan, and sliced basil leaves. Delicious.


----------



## lb71

I have already cracked open the grill a few times already this spring. It would not be unusual for me to grill during the winter either, but this past winter was much too cold and too much snow for me to bother.

After years of trial and error, I think I have gotten the hang of my grill. I have a Vermont Castings. Natural gas, which I prefer since there is always a supply. I use low heat for most of my grilling, except steak where I use a combination. I have half the grill on high, half on low. Put the steak on the high for about 3 minutes, turn 90 degrees then on low for about 4 minutes. Flip and repeat for the other side. Get a nice char on the outside with a pinkish middle. Mostly use rib steak, with or without the bone. 1.5 inch think. I find the quality is good at costco, or I have a good butcher I will drive to. I'll sprinkle on some Montreal steak spice, or just salt and pepper. The thing is you'll find every grill is different, so there is some trial and error before getting the timing right.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## brad

lb71 said:


> It would not be unusual for me to grill during the winter either, but this past winter was much too cold and too much snow for me to bother.


A few years ago when I turned 50, I decided to grill some steaks. But my birthday is in January, and it was about -23 degrees C that evening. I did it anyway. My grill is a simple charcoal one, and I use one of those chimney-style starters. I filled it with hardwood charcoal and put some newspaper in the bottom, and lit it. Neighbours, smelling the smoke and reasoning (perfectly logically) that nobody in their right mind would be grilling outdoors on a cold January night, called the fire department about half an hour later. We saw the fire truck cruising slowly up and down the street next over, trying to figure out where the smoke was coming from, while I hastily extinguished the fire and put the lid on the grill. I did manage to grill the steaks before the fire department came, but they were barely lukewarm by the time I got them into the house!


----------



## m3s

frase said:


> While expensive, I think Weber is your best bet. My second choice would be a Broil King. I have had lots of barbecues over the years and the cheaper ones just don't last or do as good a job as the ones I mentioned. Managed to pick up a 1 yr old Weber Genesis that had only been used a couple of times for $300.00 and I think they are over $1,000. new. It belonged to his father in law and was in storage and when I negotiated for it he asked "is it a good Barbecue?


I think the simple Weber is all you need. The cheapest model they sell should be less than $100 new. No need for bells and whistles or automatic starters that will break before anything else being outside in the elements. Cheaper and tastier than the propane grills. Charcoal does require 30 mins to warm up, but you prep the food at the same time... and did I mention the taste? Not nearly as tasty as a real smoker, but a good taste to time and effort ratio.


----------



## Addy

Any preference for charcoal? DIY, purchase or ?


----------



## brad

Addy said:


> Any preference for charcoal? DIY, purchase or ?


Making your own charcoal is not so simple, and generates lots of smoke. If you live in the country it might be okay, but for city dwellers it's not a very practical option. There are instructions here: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Charcoal

I probably wouldn't do this unless I were grilling my meals five or six nights a week.

I like to buy hardwood lump charcoal; I never buy those toxic briquettes, although that's what we grew up with. And I never use lighter fluid.


----------



## none

This is something i know a lot about. First, there is a HUGE difference between what most people call BBQ. A propane gas grill is NOT a BBQ. It's a gas grill. It's very different.

If you really want to do something special buy yourself a big green egg or a kamado Joe. Although I personally own the former I think because of the price spread I would probably buy the latter if I was going to buy one again.

It is awesome.

http://www.kamadojoe.com/index.php

http://biggreenegg.ca/


----------



## none

Addy said:


> Any preference for charcoal? DIY, purchase or ?


Best deal in Canada is Blue bag royal Oak at Canadian Tire.


----------



## andrewf

I tried to resist.


----------



## Nemo2

^ Yabbut, Hank's a propane salesman.......so to quote Mandy Rice Davies "Well, he would, (say that) wouldn't he?"


----------



## carverman

brad said:


> A We saw the fire truck cruising slowly up and down the street next over, trying to figure out where the smoke was coming from, while I hastily extinguished the fire and put the lid on the grill. I did manage to grill the steaks before the fire department came, but they were barely lukewarm by the time I got them into the house!


You need one of those George Foreman electric grills for when the temp is -20 in the garage. Not the same taste as hardwood charcoal, but you won't have your neighbours calling the FD on you. :biggrin:


----------



## brad

carverman said:


> You need one of those George Foreman electric grills for when the temp is -20 in the garage. Not the same taste as hardwood charcoal, but you won't have your neighbours calling the FD on you. :biggrin:


haha! We actually have an electric panini grill that I use indoors for grilling in winter, but I wanted to be silly and use the charcoal grill outdoors to celebrate my birthday. The panini grill is great, by the way, for grilling things like eggplant, zucchini, chicken, hamburgers, etc. We're currently on a grilled plantain kick, and I'll be grilling a plantain on the panini grill tonight in fact.


----------



## cainvest

You know you can BBQ (yes, I'm talking gas BBQ) in the winter right?


----------



## carverman

brad said:


> haha! We actually have an electric panini grill that I use indoors for grilling in winter, but I wanted to be silly and use the charcoal grill outdoors to celebrate my birthday. The panini grill is great, by the way, for grilling things like eggplant, zucchini, chicken, hamburgers, etc. We're currently on a grilled plantain kick, and I'll be grilling a plantain on the panini grill tonight in fact.


Plaintain? Did you mean the bannas or that weed that grows in your lawn?


----------



## brad

carverman said:


> Plaintain? Did you mean the bannas or that weed that grows in your lawn?




The bananas. They're really good grilled -- you just cut them in half lengthwise (keep the peels on) smear them with a bit of olive oil, and grill for 3-4 minutes per side, less if they're really ripe. Delicious on their own, even more so if you melt a little butter with molasses and spread that over them. You can grill bananas the same way, but plaintains are starchier and stand up better to grilling (they don't fall apart, which bananas will do if you cook them too long).


----------



## Synergy

Grilled peanut butter & banana sandwich - so good! Plus it doubles as a great post-workout recovery snack /meal.


----------



## bayview

I have not read through every posts. So apologies if this has been posted.

Beer & BBQ - a life saver!!!

http://www.economist.com/news/scien...k-barbecuing-meat-just-add-beer-marriage-made


----------



## donald

Grilled peanut butter and banana sandwhich,hmmm interesting(never heard of that)
I am buying a bbq this wknd,i will let you 'guys' knows what i end up buying.
Only down side is i think my grocery bill is going to go up again lol(haven't bbq much in the last few yrs)hence why i am getting one and looking forward to actually learn who to cook/grill well
Might be another thread!lol,but who out of the major grocer's does everybody like meat wise?cost/taste ect......or is a specialty meat shop/butcher the way to go!?
If i ever buy meat i usually go to costco also(decent i find,meat department or sobey's)


----------



## praire_guy

Rule of thumb is you get a year of use for every hundred bucks you spend on a BBQ. Having said that my canadian tire 3-400 dollar BBQ is on it's 11th year now 

You pay for a weber, but one thing with a weber is you will ALWAYS be able to get parts, no matter how old it is. 
My centro BBQ has less and less parts available. 

I also recommend the Adam perry Lang book linked above. 

I would also check out amazing ribs.com, I think you will find it is one of, if not the best website out there for everything BBQ


----------



## fraser

We have had our Broil King for about 18 years now. We have replaced the burners and the shelf that holds the bricks. It has a rotisserie burner at the back. It does not owe us anything. And yes, we barbeque in the winter-especially when a chinook blows in. What I like is that we can get manufacturer parts for it very easily. We expect to have it for a few more years...not much can go wrong with a well built, well designed model.


----------



## carverman

fraser said:


> We have had our Broil King for about 18 years now. What I like is that we can get manufacturer parts for it very easily. We expect to have it for a few more years...not much can go wrong with a well built, well designed model.


Some models are better than others. Big problem right now (especially here in Ottawa), it's hard to find propane after the propane shortage due to this years extreme winter. 
Heard on the news, that some people wanting to exchange their empty tanks for full ones at gas stations were not able to..at least for now. 
I'm sure that's not the case with charcoal.


----------



## nobleea

carverman said:


> Some models are better than others. Big problem right now (especially here in Ottawa), it's hard to find propane after the propane shortage due to this years extreme winter.
> Heard on the news, that some people wanting to exchange their empty tanks for full ones at gas stations were not able to..at least for now.
> I'm sure that's not the case with charcoal.


Are natural gas connections for bbq's not common out there? Every house built in the last 10 years has it here in AB, even condos. After doing the propane thing for a few years, there's no way you're going back.
I tee'd off our nat gas line in our 50's era house to put one in. Cost $10 in parts and $180 in permits, but still cheaper than getting a pro to do it.

We have an entry level Weber, about 7yr old now. It gets a good cleaning every spring and looks and works as brand new. Haven't replaced anything, though the flavorizer bars may have to get replaced next year. We BBQ about once a month in the winter. Even in -30C.


----------



## carverman

nobleea said:


> Are natural gas connections for bbq's not common out there? Every house built in the last 10 years has it here in AB, even condos. After doing the propane thing for a few years, there's no way you're going back.
> I tee'd off our nat gas line in our 50's era house to put one in. Cost $10 in parts and $180 in permits, but still cheaper than getting a pro to do it.


That's the only way to go these days with propane shortages. I guess the propane companies (Where is Hank Hill to comment on this), supply the home heating requirements first and then if
there is any left over, fill the 20lb tanks. They will probably raise their prices, since Enbridge has already raised their gas prices due to "exhausting" their contract with the gas well suppliers.
At least with Nat gas, you don't have to run back and forth to the propane filling stations or carry a spare tank, because as many of us have discovered..you run out of propane, just as
you put those steaks on. 

It's good that you installed a nat gas fitting..as you mention, all you need is the correct t (available at H-D and the correct fitting and pipe thread compound to seal the threads. Then I presume
you used the soap&water solution on the fittings to see if any bubbles appeared? Not sure if in Ontario you are permitted to do this, but I retrofitted a gas water tank myself a few years ago.
Called for an inspection from the gas company though, I got a laugh this past winter when I had to call in a gas furnace repair guy on emergency and I told him that I knew what part was required
by troubleshooting it myself...he told me.."you know by law..you are not supposed to work on your furnace, unless you are certified"....LOL!


----------



## m3s

nobleea said:


> We have an entry level Weber, about 7yr old now. It gets a good cleaning every spring and looks and works as brand new. Haven't replaced anything, though the flavorizer bars may have to get replaced next year. We BBQ about once a month in the winter. Even in -30C.


Exactly. The entry level Weber has nothing to wear out that I can think of. You could use any old barrel really.. but I suppose the shape of the Weber makes it more efficient and you can easily control the draft. Simple and effective. If using an 18 year old propane BBQ, I hope you do proper maintenance! Leaky propane connections and hoses that 99% of people never think to inspect is another plus for charcoal. Thought I would try the last of my Alaskan halibut on the grill tonight... now I need to get back to Alaska


----------



## nobleea

carverman said:


> It's good that you installed a nat gas fitting..as you mention, all you need is the correct t (available at H-D and the correct fitting and pipe thread compound to seal the threads. Then I presume
> you used the soap&water solution on the fittings to see if any bubbles appeared? Not sure if in Ontario you are permitted to do this, but I retrofitted a gas water tank myself a few years ago.
> Called for an inspection from the gas company though, I got a laugh this past winter when I had to call in a gas furnace repair guy on emergency and I told him that I knew what part was required
> by troubleshooting it myself...he told me.."you know by law..you are not supposed to work on your furnace, unless you are certified"....LOL!


If I understand it correctly, at least in Alberta, a homeowner can do any work on their house that they want (gas, electrical, HVAC), as long as they pull permits and it's inspected by the city. The homeowner has to pull the permits.
Yes, I bought the fittings from HD, the special nat.gas pipe dope and thread sealant and did the soap water test after the line was repressurized. There were some finer details that I wasn't aware of that the city told me when I applied for a permit. For example, can't use close nipples in your piping and the exterior pipes have to be painted afterwards. The hardest part (aside from pulling permits and waiting around for an inspector) was repressuring the line and knowing how to get the trapped air out of the system. Turn HW tank pilot light back on, turn furnace on full blast, takes 10 secs for the air to purge out.


----------



## Addy

I googled this out of curiousity and it seems it's not illegal as long as you have a licenced gas fitter inspect it - the problem is they may not want to sign off on your work as they would be taking over the liability if you messed up and they missed it.

Good read here on the matter: http://forums.redflagdeals.com/gas-fitting-legal-homeowner-1005724/


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Years ago I made a barbecue out of an old car wheel, 3 steel fence posts for a tripod, and a grille out of an old oven. It worked great. Too much draft at first so I put a stainless steel wheel cover on the bottom, after that it was fine.

Got the tip from a guy who made his living selling barbecue chicken on some Caribbean island in the winter. He said he had 5 or 6 of them going at the same time when business was good.

You will be a long time wearing out, or burning out a car wheel.

Be careful not to use a fridge grille or anything galvanized, the fumes are poison. Plain steel is best.And an oven grille.


----------



## humble_pie

stop! say it ain't true! i can't believe anybody would grill using a car wheel as a charcoal pit

just thinking of the toxic petroleum derivative molecules - not to speak of actual burnt hydrocarbon particles - swirling through the smoke & poisoning the meat/fish grillables makes me feel ill.

rusty you still alive to tell the tale? no cancer yet?

actually all bbq smoke is toxic. Cooks should not grill that often. Maybe once a month max.

PS how to tell at first glance if dinner party is cool or if they is old fartz who like to smoke on their barbies: are they serving their wine/beer in mason jars (cool) or in traditional wine goblets/beer glasses (OFs)


----------



## indexxx

humble_pie said:


> stop! say it ain't true! i can't believe anybody would grill using a car wheel as a charcoal pit
> 
> just thinking of the toxic petroleum derivative molecules - not to speak of actual burnt hydrocarbon particles - swirling through the smoke & poisoning the meat/fish grillables makes me feel ill.
> 
> rusty you still alive to tell the tale? no cancer yet?
> 
> actually all bbq smoke is toxic. Cooks should not grill that often. Maybe once a month max.
> 
> PS how to tell at first glance if dinner party is cool or if they is old fartz who like to smoke on their barbies: are they serving their wine/beer in mason jars (cool) or in traditional wine goblets/beer glasses (OFs)


Stuff and nonsense. 

By FAR the very best chicken I ever had was cooked in an old oil drum at a tiny outdoor local spot called Seymour's Jerk on Grand Cayman. In the Caribbean (and many other places around the world) they cook in whatever they can find or build, out of necessity. Authentic Jamaican Jerk is always cooked outdoors over pimento wood in an oil drum. 

I saw an old guy in Cairo roasting fish on the street out of hubcap to sell to passersby.

And we evolved roasting fresh kills over smokey flame- there is research evidence showing that cooking meat over fire helped us in specific evolutionary stages. Bring it on! Sure, ANY type of smoke is toxic, but you are likely ingesting more toxins in your morning coffee and by breathing in city air. At least BBQ is nutritious.


----------



## carverman

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Years ago I made a barbecue out of an old car wheel, 3 steel fence posts for a tripod, and a grille out of an old oven. It worked great. Too much draft at first so I put a stainless steel wheel cover on the bottom, after that it was fine.
> 
> You will be a long time wearing out, or burning out a car wheel.
> 
> Be careful not to use a fridge grille or anything galvanized, the fumes are poison. Plain steel is best.And an oven grille.


Who would have thought. Amazing what you can find in a junk yard that can be turned into a bbq. In Ottawa, there was a tragedy with a sealed 40 gal tank that a HS student was cutting in
half to turn into a bbq after washing it out with varsol. It exploded on him. 
How did you run the propane jets on the car wheel?:biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie

indexxx said:


> Stuff and nonsense ...




plenty evidence from prehistoric skulls that early man was a herbivore.

unlike true carnivores, the jawbones of early **** erectus were not sufficiently developed.


----------



## carverman

humble_pie said:


> s
> *actually all bbq smoke is toxic*. Cooks should not grill that often. Maybe once a month max.


It's only toxic if you stand over the bbq and breathe it in while grilling and you would be coughing first.
Not all meat flavouring smoke is toxic when you injest it. Many people from "the old country" have been smoking fish with fresh elderberry. NA Indians (am I still allowed to call them that) have
been smoking buffalo meat and fish for countless generations. In the south, Mesquite (a bush that grows wild) has been used to impart a unique flavour, so has hickory, so has maple and so on.
Lots of wood out there that can give a nice flavour to fish or meat, if used correctly...now... mercury poisoning in the fish..that's another story.


----------



## carverman

Speaking of latest state-of-the-art gas grills...here's a Tim the tool man Taylor Cusinart 800 gas grill with ..aarrghh...infrared burners for that added
dimension of cooking on the gas grill. ..and for a "few dollars more"..the Cusinart 900....a grill that would satisfy even the requirements of any "tool man" out there.
http://www.cuisinartbbqs.com/en/ceramic900.php

Makes you want to go out and work on that 57 Chevy 350 v8 that has been sitting around for years.


----------



## brad

carverman said:


> It's only toxic if you stand over the bbq and breathe it in while grilling and you would be coughing first.


Wow, that is so not true. These arguments remind me of smokers who say "hey, cigarettes aren't harmful, I've been smoking for 30 years and I'm not dead yet."

There are tons are scientific papers out there to read about the health risks of eating grilled foods, but for a readable summary you can take a look at this article from Slate: http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...t_time_to_give_up_smoked_and_fried_foods.html

There's not much good in pointing to prehistoric populations whose average lifespan was 30-40 years; most of them didn't live long enough to develop cancer so you can't say there was no risk.


----------



## humble_pie

carverman said:


> It's only toxic if you stand over the bbq and breathe it in while grilling and you would be coughing first.
> Not all meat flavouring smoke is toxic when you injest it. Many people from "the old country" have been smoking fish with fresh elderberry. NA Indians (am I still allowed to call them that) have
> been smoking buffalo meat and fish for countless generations. In the south, Mesquite (a bush that grows wild) has been used to impart a unique flavour, so has hickory, so has maple and so on.
> Lots of wood out there that can give a nice flavour to fish or meat, if used correctly...now... mercury poisoning in the fish..that's another story.



i disagree. Hickory & maple are far too expensive now to use for smoking edibles ... carverman as an expert cabinet maker i am sure you know that.

those old country folk & first nations you mention? had life spans far shorter than ours in north america. Translation: they died before the cancers, liver, pancreas & kidney failures hit em.

i remember stopping at a popular restaurant in the country that had a big sunday buffet brunch business. It featured wood-smoke ovens, pizza, hamburgs, veggies.

it was sunday, the place was jammed.

out back, easily visible from the parking lot, was the woodpile. It was piled with sawed-up scrap boards all coated with paint. Some were obviously treated lumber (copper arsenate) (the scrap boards had those serial punctures that look like big staple markings.)

grilling food over burning paint is highly toxic. Treated lumber is so poisonous it should not even be burned near human beings, let alone be used to cook food. My own municipality has strict by-laws governing how old treated lumber is to be disposed of ... the muni gets to control when they issue a building permit that involves demolishing old treated lumber structures ... or refuse to issue unless disposal will be carried out properly.

as we were preparing to park at the country restaurant, a kitchen assistant came out to collect more wood for the ovens. He picked up a couple one-metre scrap boards painted turquoise blue.

we drove away. A city pizza using painted wood & treated lumber would have been caught.


----------



## carverman

Addy said:


> I googled this out of curiousity and it seems it's not illegal as long as you have a licenced gas fitter inspect it - the problem is they may not want to sign off on your work as they would be taking over the liability if you messed up and they missed it.


I self installed a nat gas hwt back in 2000 when Enbridge was getting out of the hwt rental business and there was a window of opportunity to buy and install my own tank. Since the original hwt was installed, and no additional gas line pipe was necessary, I did it myself to save money. 
Called Enbridge to inspect it..it passed. I used thread sealing compound and dish soap and water solution on any threaded part of the pipe that I had to take apart at the tank. 
(There is a pipe union to disconnect the lower tank line from the main line.)

Called Enbridge for an inspection prior to lighting the pilot flame..they told me over the phone that they only do random inspections, and it would take x weeks before their guy came around, and if I was confident enough (that I installed it properly to go ahead and light the tank), which I did. 
When the inspector came around a few weeks later, he told me to hang a tag off the gas line at the shutoff valve with "SELF INSTALLED" and the date. 
That's all it was for me. ..but you have to know what you are doing. If you mention any of that to a fire insurance company, they may get nervous about
continuing to offer any future renewal unless the tank is re-inspected again though.


----------



## carverman

humble_pie said:


> i disagree. Hickory & maple are far too expensive now to use for smoking edibles ... carverman as an expert cabinet maker i am sure you know that.


Not if you know where to get it. You can get hickory chips etc from a lot of outfits that sell those outdoor smokers..for ham, and other..yum....meats. 

I burn painted boards, treated lumber scrap ends all the time at the trailer park campfire. Nobody has died from it yet. The only thing you need to be careful is not to build the fires too high..
as the rest of the bush may burn down too.:biggrin:


----------



## carverman

brad said:


> Wow, that is so not true. These arguments remind me of smokers who say "hey, cigarettes aren't harmful, I've been smoking for 30 years and I'm not dead yet."
> 
> There are tons are scientific papers out there to read about the health risks of eating grilled foods, but for a readable summary you can take a look at this article from Slate:
> 
> There's not much good in pointing to prehistoric populations whose average lifespan was 30-40 years; most of them didn't live long enough to develop cancer so you can't say there was no risk.


Well as they say Brad., one man's meat is another man's poison. Everything in moderation. Smoking meat or fish in an approved method is not going to trigger cancer. If it does, you already have other issues with your health to begin with. ..and look at cows..they only eat organic grass and hay..and they have very short lives.
BTW..I may be considered "prehistoric" too.:biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie

brad said:


> There are tons are scientific papers out there to read about the health risks of eating grilled foods, but for a readable summary you can take a look at this article from Slate: http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...t_time_to_give_up_smoked_and_fried_foods.html



don't u think that a good compromise is some BBQ now & then, though? after all it is delicious ...

if once a month that might be 6-8 times a year

although the problem with a lot of toxins including many food preservatives & even some prescription pharmaceutical drugs is that they store in the liver, they don't get excreted. Says my MD cousin.


----------



## humble_pie

carverman said:


> ..and look at cows..they only eat organic grass and hay..and they have very short lives.


that is so precious. What about arctic fish or game birds with real short lives, are they proof that eating organic kills while eating grilled food smoked over old car tires preserves life?




carverman said:


> BTW..I may be considered "prehistoric" too.:biggrin:


carve u are a national treasure & they do survive longer, thankx be


----------



## humble_pie

carverman said:


> I burn painted boards, treated lumber scrap ends all the time at the trailer park campfire. Nobody has died from it yet. The only thing you need to be careful is not to build the fires too high..
> as the rest of the bush may burn down too.:biggrin:



obviously your trailer park municipality has far too lax by-laws.

is why trash trailer parks are held in such low esteem each:


----------



## humble_pie

carverman said:


> Nobody has died from it yet.



carver keep in mind that you are unusual

u are much more likely to die by explosion from self-installed furnace, water heater or other complex device than you are to die from natural causes ...


----------



## brad

humble_pie said:


> don't u think that a good compromise is some BBQ now & then, though? after all it is delicious ...


Yep, exactly. We fire up the grill about that often and we love our grilled foods in moderation. To be honest, it's not so much the health risks that keep me from grilling more, it's the effort-to-benefit ratio. All that time spent heating the grill and then cleaning the grill afterward for just a few minutes of grilling.


----------



## carverman

humble_pie said:


> is why trash trailer parks are held in such low esteem each:


At least we are white "WASP" and not ******* trailer trash,....whoops.:biggrin:
The lady next door to our trailer actually hung out a sign.."Trailer trash" and seems to enjoy it.

my trailer park is more concerned about any wood being "imported" from Ottawa...that Emerald Ash borer beetle has responsible for destroying a LOT of Ash in eastern Ontario (why do I see a pun coming up here?) :biggrin:
Major threat to any remaining live ash trees. I can sleep better doing my thing for the environment by smoking them critters out with nasty toxic smoke from painted fence boards
and old Pressure treated 4x4s...and the bonus is that we can roast marshmallows on the coals....mmmmm!

http://www.invadingspecies.com/invaders/forest/emerald-ash-borer/
Years ago we had the Dutch elm disease caused by another bark boring beetle....what goes around comes around it seems.


----------



## andrewf

humble_pie said:


> as we were preparing to park at the country restaurant, a kitchen assistant came out to collect more wood for the ovens. He picked up a couple one-metre scrap boards painted turquoise blue.
> 
> we drove away. A city pizza using painted wood & treated lumber would have been caught.


You didn't report it?


----------



## humble_pie

carverman said:


> ... Emerald Ash borer beetle [is a] major threat to any remaining live ash trees. I can sleep better doing my thing for the environment by smoking them critters out with nasty toxic smoke from painted fence boards
> and old Pressure treated 4x4s...and the bonus is that we can roast marshmallows on the coals....mmmmm!



carve it's been obvious for a long time that insect life is going to succeed mankind as evolutionary kings of the planet

we are just egging on insect conquest by arranging our own early deaths from poisonous lead-smothered roast marshmallows


----------



## humble_pie

re: grilling on burning tires
they're not at war
they're just
fixing
lunch
.


----------



## Nemo2

^ :biggrin:


----------



## donald

Years ago we were working in cottage country(far away from any place/store ect)and for whatever reason(can not remember)we had hot dogs and that was it(a crew of men(4)and a long hard day working on a roof.
Only thing around was treated wood and sub-floor plywood(glue)again I can't remember exactly but everybody was so freaking hungry we said the hell with it and cooked hot dogs
Maybe we should all be dead lol
I have also seen guys cook stuff on a jobsite with quick shots of the ole blowtorch,hell(this is dead serious!)I also have seen a guy cook a egg on a asphalt roof.
like my grandpa use to say a little dirt never hurt anyone(keeps the immune system healthy)lol


----------



## Jon_Snow

My Weber gets so hot I sometimes fear I am going to burn my building down. But man, can it ever sear meat beautifully.:encouragement:


----------



## indexxx

humble_pie said:


> to boomerang indexxx' own fave word, the above is d.r.i.v.e.l.
> 
> plenty evidence from prehistoric skulls that early man was a herbivore.
> 
> unlike true carnivores, the jawbones of early **** erectus were not sufficiently developed.


AAAnyway:


"Evidence of Humans as Omnivores

Archeological Record

As far back as it can be traced, clearly the archeological record indicates an omnivorous diet for humans that included meat. Our ancestry is among the hunter/gatherers from the beginning. Once domestication of food sources began, it included both animals and plants.

Cell Types

Relative number and distribution of cell types, as well as structural specializations, are more important than overall length of the intestine to determining a typical diet. Dogs are typical carnivores, but their intestinal characteristics have more in common with omnivores. Wolves eat quite a lot of plant material.

Fermenting Vats

Nearly all plant eaters have fermenting vats (enlarged chambers where foods sits and microbes attack it). Ruminants like cattle and deer have forward sacs derived from remodeled esophagus and stomach. Horses, rhinos, and colobine monkeys have posterior, hindgut sacs. Humans have no such specializations.

Jaws

Although evidence on the structure and function of human hands and jaws, behavior, and evolutionary history also either support an omnivorous diet or fail to support strict vegetarianism, the best evidence comes from our teeth.

The short canines in humans are a functional consequence of the enlarged cranium and associated reduction of the size of the jaws. In primates, canines function as both defense weapons and visual threat devices. Interestingly, the primates with the largest canines (gorillas and gelada baboons) both have basically vegetarian diets. In archeological sites, broken human molars are most often confused with broken premolars and molars of pigs, a classic omnivore. On the other hand, some herbivores have well-developed incisors that are often mistaken for those of human teeth when found in archeological excavations.

Salivary Glands

These indicate we could be omnivores. Saliva and urine data vary, depending on diet, not taxonomic group.

Intestines

Intestinal absorption is a surface area, not linear problem. Dogs (which are carnivores) have intestinal specializations more characteristic of omnivores than carnivores such as cats. The relative number of crypts and cell types is a better indication of diet than simple length. We are intermediate between the two groups.

Conclusion

Humans are classic examples of omnivores in all relevant anatomical traits. There is no basis in anatomy or physiology for the assumption that humans are pre-adapted to the vegetarian diet."


Sorry to get off the topic of great BBQ everyone! But someone has to stand up in defence of reality. 

Just brought my 'cue out onto the patio today- hopefully the fitful Vancouver weather will give me a break!


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> Years ago we were working in cottage country(far away from any place/store ect)and for whatever reason(can not remember)we had hot dogs and that was it(a crew of men(4)and a long hard day working on a roof.
> Only thing around was treated wood and sub-floor plywood(glue)again I can't remember exactly but everybody was so freaking hungry we said the hell with it and cooked hot dogs
> Maybe we should all be dead lol
> I have also seen guys cook stuff on a jobsite with quick shots of the ole blowtorch,hell(this is dead serious!)I also have seen a guy cook a egg on a asphalt roof.
> like my grandpa use to say a little dirt never hurt anyone(keeps the immune system healthy)lol


Donald, just goes to show that youse roofers out of necessity are mothers of invention.

Good for your grandpa...that is still my philosophy in life. We are exposed to toxic things everyday,even the air we breathe from the exhausts of vehicles while stuck in traffic. Burning the odd scrap of wood isn't exactly the straw that will break the camel's back as they say.
Cigarettes and MJ are far more toxic than being exposed to a bit of second hand smoke from a cookfire or a bonfire from odd scrap pieces of
wood..besides I like the noise that the glue in the plywood makes when it catches fire. 

By cooking an egg on a hot asphalt roof..did he cook it right on the shingles...or on some kind of metal flashing warmed with a blow torch? I guess you can make some toast by using the blowtorch to flame the slices of bread...now the bacon by blow torch.....


----------



## humble_pie

coming soon to an Indigo bookstore near you:

_*Blowtorch Cooking: taking Fast Food to the next Level
*_
heather reisman is said to be salivating
cookbooks are top sellers

don't forget to dial in
mister P pincer
for his chapter on
collecting, butchering & grilling
Road Kill


----------



## andrewf

Not to mention that many primates species we are most related to are also omnivores.


----------



## humble_pie

on 2nd thought Road Kill should be a separate cookbook.

_*Road Kill: Taking Freshness to the Next Level
*_
all u need is a country road, a slow car, a small shotgun & a penchant for taking pot shots at stray household pets or squirrels while the vehicle is in motion ...

numero tre in the new Indigo cookbook series:

_*After Aquaculture: Raising Edible Fish in Urban Sewer Systems
*_


----------



## donald

On a black roof carv,when it get really hot out,if you put your eye to the roof you see the steam(this is +35)the roof is hot to the touch(prob similar to a 1/4 turn on a element(not joking)we did it as a joke 'testing' the wives tale(to see if it was true)it takes some time but works!
Used a piece of metal flashing for the flipping ect,cleaned it off with water and he ate at(this was more a joke/gimmick obviously)
I have also heard of guys taking soup and warming it up beside a generator that is stored in a 'box'(in winter so the oils ect keep warm ect,it gets piping hot in that cubicle as the days goes on(a crew of guys keeping the psi moving constantly with multiple airtools
DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME,LEGAL DIS-claimer,the author does not condone ect ect,the views express are the authors and is not entended to be copied or reproduced ect!!!!!!!!!!!!"entertainment purposes only''this was preformed on private property and was not violating anyone's right.....


----------



## donald

Hey indexxx and humble,how old are you both?grow up!
what kind of example are you showing to younger investor.
what is this kindergarten?or is it grade 1?
i think i speak for most,lets keep cmf professional here please


----------



## carverman

donald said:


> On a black roof carv,


Which begs the question (asked by the un-informed). Why a black roof? (other than the industrial tar&gravel), if it absorbs so much heat in the summer months, raising the inside temperatures 
and putting a heavier load on the A/C.
Wouldn't light coloured shingles reflect more light and make the roof and attic cooler? 
I noticed this on the trailer add-a-room. We had a green roof which captured sun's heat in those hot July days making it unbearable inside. 
Changed it to white tin roof...much cooler, even on the hottest days.


----------



## donald

Mostly for looks carv(it stays looking new and clean so many years past lighter colors,it also bonds better and the roof shingles are more intact(as a whole)
With proper attic vent system and modern mechanicals in the components of a house now(the different is not as much as it would seem re energy costs ect)
Black is more used in the northern regions(upper states in usa and obviously canada)a black roof will function better in winter because it causes snow ect to breakdown faster ect
next time you are out and about take a look a light colored roofs(you will notice they are dirty and unappealing to the eye(rust runs/different shading(color break down from uv rays ect)


----------



## donald

when it comes to exteriors most people just care it will look good(clean,like a magazine of house in O magazine or something lol)image first carv in this world


----------



## brad

donald said:


> With proper attic vent system and modern mechanicals in the components of a house now(the different is not as much as it would seem re energy costs ect)


It does depend on where you live, though. A study in California demonstrated annual net savings of 50 cents per square foot for cool roofs compared with conventional roofs. Lots more information here: http://www.epa.gov/heatisland/mitigation/coolroofs.htm


----------



## carverman

brad said:


> It does depend on where you live, though. A study in California demonstrated annual net savings of 50 cents per square foot for cool roofs compared with conventional roofs. Lots more information here: http://www.epa.gov/heatisland/mitigation/coolroofs.htm


California seems to be using clay tile roofing for cool roofing mostly, same with a lot of the southern states where freezing and ice is not a problem.
Up here in our climates, clay tile wouldn't even last one winter, so metal roofs are the way to go. The bonus is also that the ice/snow buildup slides off the metal roofs
a lot faster than with shingled roofs...although it may be a danger to those below that don't expect that.


----------



## brad

carverman said:


> California seems to be using clay tile roofing for cool roofing


Actually they are using asphalt shingles, coatings, and metal for cool roofs, as well as tile.

Cool roofs are required in California for reroofing projects; see below for details.

See http://www.energy.ca.gov/title24/coolroofs/


----------



## Eclectic12

humble_pie said:


> on 2nd thought Road Kill should be a separate cookbook.
> 
> _*Road Kill: Taking Freshness to the Next Level
> *_
> all u need is a country road, a slow car, a small shotgun & a penchant for taking pot shots at stray household pets or squirrels while the vehicle is in motion ...


What's the shotgun for?

The TV shows that I've seen had the road kill aficionados saying they couldn't keep up with what the cars in their area were producing by hitting the animal (no firearm required).


Now if cookbook inspires people to start, there might be enough increased competition to make demand outstrip supply. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## brad

Eclectic12 said:


> The TV shows that I've seen had the road kill aficionados saying they couldn't keep up with what the cars in their area were producing by hitting the animal (no firearm required).


John McPhee's classic 1973 piece in the New Yorker, "Travels in Georgia" has some entertaining accounts of eating road kill for supper: http://www.newyorker.com/archive/1973/04/28/1973_04_28_044_TNY_CARDS_000306769


----------



## humble_pie

brad said:


> John McPhee's classic 1973 piece in the New Yorker, "Travels in Georgia" has some entertaining accounts of eating road kill for supper: http://www.newyorker.com/archive/1973/04/28/1973_04_28_044_TNY_CARDS_000306769



i couldn't get the archive text big enough to read, i think the new yorker wants folks to subscribe.

i remembered a funny article in macleans a while ago, though. About a man whose father was a vancouver homeless living furtively in the wild in Stanley Park.

son goes to visit dad. Pappy says stay for supper, then vanishes into the brush. Soon there are sounds of hysterical squawking, then Pappy trots out of the bushes with a strangled duck.


----------



## daddybigbucks

if you think charcoal takes long, try using a charcoal smoker. 
If i smoke something, i literally have to be around all day to nurse.
But if i am doing stuff around the house, it works out great.

I am looking for a new propane BBQ and i think i will go with Weber Genesis line. The cheaper Spirit line is made in china. Genesis is made in the states but i heard the metal is fairly thin.


----------



## humble_pie

squirrel pot pie tastes a lot like chicken, he says

http://www.manpoweredfishing.com/2013/02/my-favorite-squirrel-pot-pie-recipe.html


----------



## carverman

daddybigbucks said:


> if you think charcoal takes long, try using a charcoal smoker.
> If i smoke something, i literally have to be around all day to nurse.
> But if i am doing stuff around the house, it works out great.
> 
> I am looking for a new propane BBQ and i think i will go with Weber Genesis line. The cheaper Spirit line is made in china. Genesis is made in the states but i heard the metal is fairly thin.


Weber has been around a long time, they used to be made in the states but are they still now? Pretty much all consumer products is made in China these days. I used to have an early model,
it was quite good..but eventually like all the grills made back in the 80s/90s, they were made for a price.
This one does look good though:
http://www.weber.com/grills/series/genesis/genesis-s-310#recent-reviews

I've seen the CTC ads on TV promoting this Cusinart version..with infrared technology. Amazing that they can come up with "high tech" improvements on something as simple as a gas grill. Ceramic is always better than stainless steel in the grill world. 
What is next? Microprocessor controlled rotesserie..with a USB input where you can down load favorite grilling reciepes from your computer on a data stick and plug that into the new
super-duper smart grill..it's only 5-10 years away at best.
http://www.cuisinartbbqs.com/en/ceramic900.php


----------



## Jon_Snow

I have a Weber Genesis, a great BBQ.

Be careful buying one at Home Depot - they have been known to sell a lesser quality Weber product in the past. You would be best served getting a Weber at a independent BBQ - something like Johnstone's BBQ's here in Vancouver.

Just make you do your due diligence.


----------



## Nemo2

humble_pie said:


> squirrel pot pie tastes a lot like chicken, he says


They used to say, when making Galah soup, "Throw in a pebble....when the pebble's done, throw away the Galah and eat the pebble".


----------



## donald

I went/got a contract after hurricane Ivan,2004(I know indexxx lived in cayman,ironic!)i got hired by a local contractor outfit.
The island was shut down and only authorized people were allowed in(indirectly obviously i was part of the 'insurance'/industry work that needed to place)
In my work 'camp' it was myself and men from jamaica(rural jamacia).
My boss also owned a farm in cayman and he had goats/chicken etc,anywho(i was there for new years eve)I seen the goats many times(we had a supply shack at the farm for tools ect)Well,the boys decided we were going to celebrate the new year with a 'feast' On the menu for said feast was curry goat!
From my understanding my bosses farm hand was given a blade the night before(you prob know where i am going with this story)Now i am not sure what exactly went on(let's just say the process i am guessing is a bit different than your local canadian meat 'industry' and i am going to think health and safety(health department)wasn't around to make sure of god knows what!

There was about 20 of us for the feast(i don't know if anyone is familiar with patios,this is a story within itself)the yellow curry hide the hair of the goat pretty good but going down my throat i felt the 'tickle' of billy goats hair,I smiled and nodded and there was laughter(my friend garfield)said donny 'bod-da-ray-shun' A bout des im sey im des fi a food!

OK OKAY,but this was just the start of it ALL!!!!!!!!Well soup was served on the menu also!I had a spoonful(i am not even going there,they say a goats brains are spirtual,apparently the liver and heart are to and the blood is works well for parts of the broth
I am still to this day trying to process that meal i had!Anthony bourdain doesn't have **** on me!True freaking story


----------



## indexxx

donald said:


> Hey indexxx and humble,how old are you both?grow up!
> what kind of example are you showing to younger investor.
> what is this kindergarten?or is it grade 1?
> i think i speak for most,lets keep cmf professional here please


I apologize Donald- I felt the need to defend myself; not sure what that person's particular issues are but I was rudely and personally attacked.


----------



## indexxx

humble_pie said:


> but u have told us so many times u are in late 50s, no cash, no money & can't even get a bank loan!
> especially the no money part, such an alarming position for a foul-mouthed talentless personnage in late middle age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes indeedy u have always been a catch-the-windbag case featuring flatulent hallucinations.
> 
> btw whatever possessed you to give yourself a username that is code for internet pornography?
> just asking out of curiosity
> after all, it does look a little mental


-Actually, 40's, lots of cash, great pension, talent in everything I put my hand to- thanks! Now can we leave this off and let everyone enjoy themselves please?? 
There's BARBECUE to be had!

Going to do a Jamaican Jerk style this week hopefully (possibly Sunday); my first 'cue of the season on my new deck so I want to start it off right. Nice scotch bonnet and allspice marinade, big pot of rice an' pea, maybe even sweet plantain if I get ambitious. All I need now is some Festival bread and callaloo. Ya mon!


----------



## Spudd

Mmm... I love plantain. Can I come over?


----------

